# Hikari Gold



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Just looked at petsmart.com - they have the cichlid bio gold - is this the one I want for pirahnas? they only have 3 choices on the website, which one do I need???


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Although I don't keep piranhas I do feed the bio-gold to my cichlids and they love it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bio-gold should work well, as long as your fish will eat pellets.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

I feed mine those pellets, it just took them awhile to get used to...luckily i had one of my rbps were raised on them and it was like he showed the other two how to eat them


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

if u can get your Ps to eat pellets then it would be awsome

Hater feeds pellets and look at his Ps


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

So back to my question... The Hikari with the cichlid on the bag will be suitable??? A lot of the fish I feed them floats and they go right for it, almost immediately. I'm sure they will take to the pellets.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh, yeah, - post a pic of Haters fish. I don't feel like looking.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

80% of my P. natts' diet consists of Hikari Bio Gold.
They love it and they look excellent.
Deep red bellies and fantastic glitter to their scales.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes Hikari Bio Gold+ is the best brand of pellets to feed your Piranhas along with Hikari Carnivorous Sinking Pellets, Hikari Gold, Hikari Excel, Hikari Massivore and the New Life Spectrum line.

Here are some pics of my fishes and my tank:























These are old pics, tomorrow I will take some fresh ones.

Hater


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Hater said:


> Yes Hikari Bio Gold+ is the best brand of pellets to feed your Piranhas along with Hikari Carnivorous Sinking Pellets, Hikari Gold, Hikari Excel, Hikari Massivore and the New Life Spectrum line.
> 
> Here are some pics of my fishes and my tank:
> 
> ...


Showoff.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

nice fish hater. show some more pics. thanks everybody.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Beautiful Pygos, Hater!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry to derail fishguy but hey hater do you suppliment your tank with anything for the plants? mine last for a while then the tips turn brown the leaves turn clear then they eventually look so crappy i take them out also what is your total wattage per gallon and what kind of lights are you using??


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i took haters advice on those pellets a while ago.
they are the best, once you get the fish to eat them, you wont be disappointed. 
gauranteed.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

scotty said:


> sorry to derail fishguy but hey hater do you suppliment your tank with anything for the plants? mine last for a while then the tips turn brown the leaves turn clear then they eventually look so crappy i take them out also what is your total wattage per gallon and what kind of lights are you using??


Yes I use ferts for my plants. I also have easy to keep plants, I have 4 Sword plants, Moneywort and some other in there.

If you want your plants to flourish, you have to dose fertilizers. I use the Seachem line of Ferts but you can get cheaper fertilizer at GregWatson.com.

You will need Phosphate, Nitrates, Pottasium, Flourish Comprehensive, Iron and you will either need to dose Co2 or Flourish Excel which is a form of carbon and is also very effective against Algae.

You will need to pay a visit to our Aquatic Plant forum and read up on this thing. If you don't dose properly, you will end up with Algae bloom.

Here are some pictures I took today and a small video:


























































Have to try and figure out how to upload video from my computer, can anyone help?

Hater


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

hater - what size tank is that? very nice fish


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> hater - what size tank is that? very nice fish


150gl


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I 2end The Pellets . Its 99% of my pygos diet . Works great .


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I use youtube.com and upload my vids to there hater.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion here, it looks like one of the only things my RBP will eat is these pellets. Plus, I never know when he's actually going to come out and see it, so it's nice that it's not messy. My RBP isn't very old and isn't too far from eating flakes and freeze dried bloodworms from the top of the tank, so I guess he didn't have a problem eating the pellets, I'd suggest that that's the best time to get them started on these. My fish hadn't been eating for a while but I popped a couple of these in there last night and they were gone this morning, so I suppose to ate them just fine.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree with that. I transitioned from flakes/bloodworms when they babys right into cichlid pellets and now thats all they eat, besides the occasional tilapia/convict.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm going to get these pellets this weekend. Wish me luck. I will post the progress!


----------

